# Name That Tune



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2014)

This picture is the clue to the song. Can you Name That Song?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 2, 2014)

Moon River


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 2, 2014)

It could also be Bottoms Up, but that is new.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2014)

Ding-a-ling. Falcon got it on first try.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 2, 2014)

Falcon's got it.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 2, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Ding-a-ling. Falcon got it on first try.



Thanks Pappy.  But PLEASE stop referring to me as a "Ding-a-ling" !


----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2014)

Oops, it does sound like it, doesn't it? Let me restate that;

the Falcon has won first place in the Name That Song contest. All awards will be sent by mail.:King:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks Pappy.  You're not as bad as I tell people.     (LOL)


----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2014)

Falcon, that's makes me feel better, I think.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2014)

*Congratulations Falcon!!  You're quick, kudos!! :bananalama:*


----------



## Falcon (Mar 2, 2014)

If you'll forgive me, I cheated............I'd seen it before.  I'm hiding my face in shame.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2014)

give us another one Pappy?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 2, 2014)

Falcon said:


> If you'll forgive me, I cheated............I'd seen it before.  I'm hiding my face in shame.



Just don't hide your face in THAT river.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2014)

that's really pretty illuminating! I never saw so many bare butts in my life.  Not much variety is there, you seen one you seen em all I guess.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 2, 2014)

:lol1:





That Guy said:


> Just don't hide your face in THAT river.



   :lol1:    I'll try not to.


----------

